# Hoyt Defiant Supreme



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Go to AT classifieds or Ebay and get another used bow with Supreme limbs. I'm not sure of the length, but if you find the same bow you'll also get other spare parts. A friend has a Superstar with Supreme limbs and it is a nice bow. You can get one cheap most likely.


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

XP35,
I have a Hoyt Superstar FastFlite. Would those limbs work for him?


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

*Fix it*

I once read an artical by Randy Ulmer where he checks the axle holes on all his new bows before setting them up. When he finds one with miss-aligned holes... he fills the holes with a "JB-Weld" type material and then re-drills the holes correctly.

Just a thought, obviously not something that can be done with a portable drill, but, if you know someone with a machine shop?


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

The Supreme limbs are 17 inch, the Fastflite limbs are 16 inch, and the Meridian limbs are 18 inch, all the same construction of fiberglass laminated with synthetic core strips also of fiberglass but a different density.

These limbs are the same construction as the Hoyt limbs of today except they are solid instead of split.

One of the problems with buying a used bow over the internet is that the owner may not have any idea of the limb spines deflection numbers on his bow and also be afraid to open it up to determine.

Otherwise, there should be hundreds of used bows out there available to get the limbs.

Dave Barnsdale can make identical limbs for you but it will not be cheap, but not prohibitive either.

The old defiant was a great bow, as accurate as anything made today. Maybe not as quiet and dead but certainly as accurate.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

goatranch said:


> XP35,
> I have a Hoyt Superstar FastFlite. Would those limbs work for him?


Like FS said, too long. I also have a Superstar Fastflite. Have not shot it in a while, but it's a good one.


----------



## dunnhead (Aug 16, 2005)

*Question for Skeeter*

I have a question for you Skeeter. I have a Defiant Supreme that I got recently and the string is stretched out pretty bad. I want to put a new one on it, but I'm not sure how long it needs to be (the sticker that tells that stuff is missing off the bottom limb). How long is are the string and cables on yours? Also, which cams do you have? The top one on mine has 4T stamped on it, and C4B on the bottom. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SkeeterJim (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. Looks like I may need to learn about and shop new bows. Is the Protec 4000 going to be the better choice in a fingers setup?


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

SkeeterJim said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Looks like I may need to learn about and shop new bows. Is the Protec 4000 going to be the better choice in a fingers setup?


Probably. Shoot it and see. No better advice can be given.


----------

